

Xbox One vs. PS4: Microsoft More Profit Per Console - TheLegace
http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?piddl_msgid=276372&doc_id=1320199

======
fulafel
They don't justify the estimates for the custom chips in any way. Odd.

